# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  samoistnie tworzace sie rany

## kamiska1985

dzien dobry ,jestem zaniepokojona tym ze na skorze tworza mi sie male ranki ktore zaczynaja rosnac i staja sie bardzo bolesne.ogolnie wyglada to troszke jak poparzenie.pierwsza zrobila mi sie na ramieniu,wyleczylam ja fenistilem ale powstala nastepna w okolicach pachy,jest bardzo bolesna i trudna do wygojenia..takze w okolicach odbytu pojawily sie male krostki ktore bardzo utrudniaja mi zycie ...ogolnie czuje jakies oslabienie organizmu i ciagla sennosc ..prosze o rade co powinnam zrobic ,czy udac sie do lekarza ..pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------

